# Hilfe bei Smartphone-Auswahl



## Leob12 (3. März 2015)

Da mein nun fast 3 Jahre altes Sony Xperia S immer mehr nachlässt was Geschwindigkeit und Reaktion betrifft, wollte ich mich nach einem Ersatz umsehen: 

Vertragswechsel geht nicht, will ich auch gar nicht, deswegen kann ich nur Handy mit Mobilpoints (A1 Österreich) preisreduziert kaufen. 
Downgrade will ich absolut nicht, am wichtigsten wäre mir hierbei die Bildschirmauflösung, hab da derzeit 720x1080 px, für mich eigentlich ideal, weniger soll es nicht werden. 

Samsung will ich auch keines, außer irgendwer hat gute Argumente dafür. 

Mein Xperia S hat keine sd-Karten-Slot, die 20 GB Speicher haben mir immer ausgereicht. 
Hab nur ein paar Standard-Apps, ein paar Spiele und zahlreiche Fotos am Handy. 
Im Prinzip nutze ich es zum Internetsurfen, für Youtube, Whatsapp und dergleichen. Fotos mache ich auch öfters damit, aber Hobbyfotograf nenne ich mich deswegen noch nicht^^ 
Musik höre ich nur am Ipod. 
Akkulaufzeit, je länger desto besser, für lange Uni-Tage habe ich aber mein Znex PowerPack, also muss es nicht zwingend das mit der längsten Akkulaufzeit sein. 

Zur Auswahl stehen: 
-HTC One (M8) für 199€. 
-HTC One mini 2 für 19€
-LG G3s für 0€
-LG G3 für 149€
-Sony Xperia Z3 compact 169€

LG, HTC oder Sony wären mir am liebsten, das Z3 wär mir am allerliebsten, einfach weil ich mit meinem Xperia S super zufrieden war. 

Ein paar Samsung-Handy stünden auch noch zur Auswahl: 
-Samsung Galaxy Alpha für 149€
-Samsung Galaxy S5 mini für 79€ 
Von den Samsung-Handys bin ich irgendwie nicht so angetan. 

Ach ja, ein Case bräuchte ich auch noch dafür, am besten so eines in der Art: 
SONY XPERIA S HANDY LEDER TASCHE CASE HÃœLLE IN SCHWARZ: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Nutze ich derzeit, ist nach 3 Jahren etwas abgenutzt, erfüllt seinen Zwekc aber und hat ihn auch super erfüllt. 

Gäbe es von eurer Seite eine Empfehlung zu einem der Handys oben? 
Derzeit tendiere ich zum Z3 compact, würde sich der Aufpreis zum One lohnen? 
Das G3 hat eine hohe Displayauflösung, für mich persönlich aber fast ein Overkill^^ 

Ich plane auch das Handy so lange wie möglich zu nutzen, also 2 Jahre Minimum. 

Danke im voraus  
leo


----------



## Soulsnap (3. März 2015)

Das Z3 Compact kann ich nur empfehlen. Meine Freundin hat es sich zur letzten Vertragsverlängerung ebenfalls geholt, Top Verarbeitung und Super Leistung.

Schutzhüllen: Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Schutzhüllen :: MobileFun.de


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. März 2015)

Ich bring als Gegenargument, dass das Display wohl nicht besonders lange halten soll...kenne mehrere Leute, die das Z3 (compact) hatten, aber niemanden, der es lange behalten hat. Gibt wohl auch genug andere Kunden, die Probleme haben/hatten....


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2015)

Inwiefern? 
Das es bricht? 

Mein Xperia S hat ein Jahr beim Bundesheer mitgemacht ohne grobe "Verletzungen"^^ 
Ich passe schon auf mein Handy auf, Displaybruch hatte ich noch nie. Ein paar kleinere Kratzer, aber sonst ist meinem Xperia S absolut nichts passiert.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (3. März 2015)

Ich habe selbst das Z3 compact und bin super zufrieden. Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was am Display kaputt gehen sollte.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. März 2015)

Kunden beschweren sich über Display-Risse beim Sony Xperia Z - | WAZ.de

Sony: Risse im Glas von Xperia-Z-Smartphones kratzen am Image des Herstellers

Kommentar: Potenzielle "Bruchstelle" beim Sony Xperia Z3 Compact entdeckt? - teltarif.de News

Und so könnte man weiter machen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man zu viel in der Richtung findet, um es als Einzelfall oder ähnliches abzustempeln...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2015)

Und so könnte man bei jedem Hersteller weiter machen was einen nicht weiter bringt. Schau mal bei AndroidHilfe im Z3Compact bereich ich seh da auf den ersten Blick nix davon das das ein Generelles Problem ist.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. März 2015)

Natürlich hat jeder Hersteller seine Macken, daran wird man auch nichts ändern können. Die Sony-Geräte sind halt gerade in meinem Bekanntenkreis eher negativ aufgefallen....kann natürlich alles Zufall/Pech sein ^^
Trotzdem wollte ich das ganze nicht "verschweigen"...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2015)

Man sollte bei solchen Dingen halt dorft schauen wo viele Leute sind die eins Besitzen 
zb. Android-Hilfe oder wenn man gut Englisch kann XDA. 
Wenn es ein generelles Prob ist ist da zu 99% an oberster Stelle ein sehr auffälliger und gut besuchter Thread der in kürzester zeit mal eben zig Seiten hat.
Ist da nix zu finden kan man davon ausgehn das es nix ist oder eben alles andere als so schlimm wie es unsere Medien beschreiben.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2015)

So wenig finde ich dazu jetzt aber nicht: 
Diskussion rund um das Display / Glas auf der Vorder- und Rückseite - Android-Hilfe.de
Displaybruch ohne Fremdeinwirkung! - Android-Hilfe.de

Auch auf Amazon:
Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Smartphone (11,7 cm (4,6 Zoll) HD-TRILUMINOS-Display, 2,5 GHz-Quad-Core-Prozessor, 20,7 Megapixel-Kamera, Android 4.4) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
119 5*, aber auch 40 1*-Rezensionen. 
Insgesamt rund 170 positive Bewertungen, aber auch 50 negative, da passt mir das Verhältnis irgendwie nicht. 

Ich bewerte das nicht über, aber die Glasrückseite scheint wirklich eine Schwachstelle zu sein. Ich gehe absolut nicht grob mit meinem Smartphone, passe auch gut darauf auf und mein jetziges Xperia S hat ziemlich viel mitgemacht. 
Aber die Spannungsrisse treten doch recht häufig auf, und auf diese Einschicken und Herumstreiten hab ich wenig Lust, Sony sieht sich ja frei von jeder Schuld.

Edit: 
Ok, hab jetzt einige Tests gelesen.  Scheint ja trotzdem ein tolles Smartphone zu sein.^^
sogar mehr als das xD

Kurzes Update zu den oben angeführten Handys: 
Das HTX One M8 fällt weg, 200€ und dann so eine Kamera bekommen, nein, ist es mir nicht wert^^
Das LG G3 fällt auch weg, da der Akku nicht lange halten soll.  

Sollte ich mich für das Z3 compact entscheiden, hole ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Folie für vorne und hinten, und dann steck ich es ein ein schönes Flipcase^^


----------



## shootme55 (3. März 2015)

Also wenn du mit der Größe leben kannst, könntest das M8 nehmen. vom Mini 2 halte ich eigentlich nicht viel. Meine Arbeitskollegin hat es, ich hab das Mini 1. Man merkt eigentlich nicht viel Unterschied, nur dass meins viel kleiner und handlicher ist. Das Mini 2 ist schon ein ziemlich unnötig großer Brummer geworden, da kann man gleich zum M8 greifen, da eine einhändige Bedienung so und so schwer fällt. Ja ok der microSD is halt vorhanden, aber den braucht bei uns keiner.
Das Z3 Compact kenn ich auch von meiner Schwägerin. Die hat es jetzt schon ein paar Monate und ist wunschlos glücklich damit. Vor allem hin und wieder praktisch für sie als Veterinärmedizinerin ist halt dass sie es unter fließendem Wasser abwaschen kann wenn du verstehst was ich meine. 

Zu den LGs kann ich dir leider keine Erfahrungsberichte liefern. Das Einzige was ich da weis dass sie einen pubertierenden Neffen und dessen launenhaftes Verhalten nicht lange aushalten und der Display  jedes mal ca. 160 Euro kostet. 

Vergiss nicht, viele Leute bewerten nur wenns Probleme gibt um Frust abzulassen. Daher würd ich jetzt mal davon ausgehen dass das Verhältnis von zufriedenen und unzufriedenen Kunden nicht das selbe ist wie zwischen positiven und negativen Bewertungen bei Amazon.


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2015)

Ja, ich bewerte die Rezensionen schon nicht über, keine Sorge, kaufe schon lange genug auf Amazon ein^^ 

Viele zufriedene Kunden schreiben ja erst gar keine. Aber wenn ich das Verhältnis von den Rezensionen meines Xperia S mit denen des Z3 compact vergleiche, naja, da sind die Rückmeldungen beim S schon besser. 

Ich habs mir trotzdem mal ins Auge gefasst, scheint von meinen Möglichkeiten ja die beste Wahl zu sein.  Und mit meinem Xperia S bin ich eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden (gewesen), würde die Geschwindigkeit nicht langsam nachlassen^^


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (4. März 2015)

Dass das Glas beim Z3(C) recht empfindlich ist, kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Ist ja auch sehr dünn und beim Aufkleben kann es schon zu Spannungen kommen. Aber wenn man beide Seiten mit einer Schutzfolie beklebt und dann noch eine Hülle/Case benutzt, sollte nicht mehr viel passieren (habe ich auch von Anfang an gemacht). Klar Pech haben kann man immer.

Meine Schwester hat mittlerweile ihr zweites Z (jetzt Z1 vorher normales Z) und ist damit auch super zufrieden und hatte keinen plötzlichen Schaden.
Allerdings ist Ihr erstes Z von einem Bügel in der Achterbahn etwas gebogen worden, sodass Glas und Display gebrochen sind.. 

Und ja die Geschwindigkeit vom Z3C ist schon was feines. Ich war auch ziemlich beeindruckt, da mein Xperia Ray verdammt langsam war^^


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2015)

Darf ich fragen welches Case du dafür verwendet hast?


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (4. März 2015)

Ich benutze nur eine 4€ silikonhülle. Die hat den Vorteil, dass sie jede Kante bedeckt, aber gleichzeitig auch leicht abnehmbar ist. Die Hartplastik Dinger finde ich nicht so gut. Brechen gerne mal beim abnehmen und decken oft nicht alle Kanten ab, da die dann so unflexibel sind, dass man sie nicht aufs Handy bekommt. Eine Freundin hat damit sogar mal eine Seitentaste rausgebrochen, weil das Case so unflexibel war..

Welche Hülle das genau war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Hab auf Amazon einfach nach Silikonhüllen gesucht.


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2015)

Wenn, dann würde ich ein Case nehmen, welches beide Seiten abdeckt, und noch eine Plastikhülle innen hat


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Ich kauf mir doch kein Handy aus Alu oder Glas um es in Plastik zu stecken. Mein M7 hat eine kuschelige Fitbag und inzwischen ein paar Macken, dafür fühlt es sich einfach gut an.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (4. März 2015)

@Loeb du meinst ein Case zum Aufklappen? Hab ich schon getestet, mag ich persönlich nicht so gern  da nehm ich die Kratzer auf der Folie einfach mal in Kauf^^


----------



## Leob12 (5. März 2015)

JoeFleischhacker schrieb:


> @Loeb du meinst ein Case zum Aufklappen? Hab ich schon getestet, mag ich persönlich nicht so gern  da nehm ich die Kratzer auf der Folie einfach mal in Kauf^^



Benutze meines jetzt schon gleich lange wie mein Handy, also fast 3 Jahre. 
Hat 15€ gekostet und mein Handy gut geschützt.  Will ich nicht mehr missen^^


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Ich hab mein S4 in eine Otter Box gepackt. Einmal die Spiderman APP auf dem Display hat mir gereicht. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir das M8 empfehlen, das hat mein Bro. Ziemlich hochwertiges Teil.


----------



## Leob12 (5. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hab mein S4 in eine Otter Box gepackt. Einmal die Spiderman APP auf dem Display hat mir gereicht.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dir das M8 empfehlen, das hat mein Bro. Ziemlich hochwertiges Teil.



Aber mit einer miesen Kamera^^ 
zumindest für den Preis.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Naja, die Kamara ist nicht wirklich ein Auswahlkriterium für mich wenn es um ein neues Telefon geht.


----------



## Leob12 (5. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Naja, die Kamara ist nicht wirklich ein Auswahlkriterium für mich wenn es um ein neues Telefon geht.



Für mich in dieser Hinsicht schon, das One würde nämlich 200€ kosten, und dafür hätte ich ein starkes Downgrade bei der Kamera.  Würde ich in Kauf nehmen, aber nicht für so viel Geld.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Ich kann sowieso nur von mir reden. Die Entscheidung kannst sowieso nur du alleine fällen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich kann sowieso nur von mir reden. Die Entscheidung kannst sowieso nur du alleine fällen.



Ja, ich hab eben nur meine Handykamera. Das One ist schon ein schönes Smartphone, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Leob12 (3. April 2015)

Nochmal eine kurze Frage: 
Bei meinem Handyanbieter sind die Preise schön gefallen, das Z3 compact würde jetzt 120 statt 180€ kosten. 

Werde es mir höchstwahrscheinlich holen, gibts da vielleicht noch irgendwas was ich wissen müsste?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. April 2015)

Ich würde kein Handy mehr mit 720p wollen, aber sonst ist es ok.


----------



## Leob12 (3. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Handy mehr mit 720p wollen, aber sonst ist es ok.



Hab ich derzeit und bin damit eigentlich vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Handy mehr mit 720p wollen, aber sonst ist es ok.



Jemand der sich ein Compact kauft will kein FullHd sondern ein kleines handliches Gerät mit viel Power.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. April 2015)

Produktvergleich Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz, HTC One (M7) 32GB silber | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist jetzt nicht so viel größer.  

Ich sag ja nur wie ich das sehe. Immer wenn ich ein Handy mit 720p nutzen muss weine ich ein wenig. Auch das iPhone 6 hat viel zu wenig dpi.


----------



## Leob12 (3. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz, HTC One (M7) 32GB silber | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht so viel größer.
> 
> Ich sag ja nur wie ich das sehe. Immer wenn ich ein Handy mit 720p nutzen muss weine ich ein wenig. Auch das iPhone 6 hat viel zu wenig dpi.



Leider will ich kein Samsung Galaxy S5 oder HTC One M8 für jeweils 150€^^ 
Das S5 ist mir zu groß, und das M8 hat eine schlechte Kamera, zumindest für den Preis.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. April 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz, HTC One (M7) 32GB silber | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht so viel größer.
> 
> Ich sag ja nur wie ich das sehe. Immer wenn ich ein Handy mit 720p nutzen muss weine ich ein wenig. Auch das iPhone 6 hat viel zu wenig dpi.



Wenn du das Compact aufs M7 setzt ist es schon ein unterschied. 
Habs bei einem Arbeitskollegen gemacht der das M7 hat und im direkten vergleich ist das schon nicht wenig.
Ich hab das Z1c jetzt seit über einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden das Teil ist einfach geil.
Leider ist das M7 jetzt auch schon etwas älter.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. April 2015)

Bei dem Preis in jedem Fall das Z3c nehmen, lohnt sich definitiv mehr als die anderen Geräte, vor allem wenn die dir von der Größe her nicht zusagen


----------



## RubySoho (5. April 2015)

Hi
Hab das z3 compact selber und kann das mit dem kaputten glas bestätigen.
War nach 2 wochen kaputt.allerdings ohne schutzhülle.hatte ein feuerzeug in der selben hosentasche,hingesetzt und knack.wasserdicht is es jetzt sicher nichtmehr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2015)

Ich hab das große z3 und bin top zufrieden. Es ist mir schon zweimal runtergefallen und nichts passiert und alles ohne Schutzhülle. 

Wenn man sich draufsetzt entstehen ja auch größere Kräfte dann ist da ja kein wunder.


----------



## RubySoho (5. April 2015)

Ich hab mich nicht drauf gesetzt.
Es wahr vorne in der tasche.
Die spannung von der jeans in kombi mit dem feuerzeug hat gerreicht.
Das handy is sonst echt super nur die scheibe ist ein fail.wenn mann aufpasst dürfte das kein problem sein.
Gruss Ruby


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2015)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nicht drauf gesetzt.
> Es wahr vorne in der tasche.
> Die spannung von der jeans in kombi mit dem feuerzeug hat gerreicht.
> Das handy is sonst echt super nur die scheibe ist ein fail.wenn mann aufpasst dürfte das kein problem sein.
> Gruss Ruby


Sämtliche smartphones werden Probleme bekommen wenn noch Gegenstände mit in der Tasche sind.

Entweder Display kaputt oder hinten ein defekt.


----------



## RubySoho (5. April 2015)

Hatte ich noch nie probleme damit
Will das telefon hier auch nicht schlecht reden,im gegenteil!
Bin super zufrieden damit.
Wollte dem te nur zeigen das an den berichten schon was drann ist.
Aber für den preis würd ich eh nicht lange überlegen.

Gruss Ruby


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2015)

Vielen Dank, ich werde es morgen oder übermorgen bestellen  
Zum Glück hab ich es mir nicht schon im Februar gekauft als ich noch 180€ hätte bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Sämtliche smartphones werden Probleme bekommen wenn noch Gegenstände mit in der Tasche sind.
> 
> Entweder Display kaputt oder hinten ein defekt.


Mein Samsung Plastikbomber nicht


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

Das Z3 compact ist gerade angekommen  

Macht einen richtig schön hochwertigen Eindruck. Nur die Verpackung ist etwas, naja, unvorteilhaft. 
Als ich den Deckel der Schachtel geöffnet habe, wär mir das Smartphone fast rausgerutscht und runtergefallen weil es auf einer kleinen "Plattform" gelegen ist. Die Plattform hat zwar auf 2 Seiten Ränder, aber auf den anderen beiden nicht^^ 

Naja egal, ist ja nix passiert. 
Man bekommt sogar eine Folie für das Display mit, taugt die etwas oder kann ich die getrost vergessen? 

Aktiviert wird das Handy erst wenn die Schutzhülle dafür im Haus ist, muss sowieso noch meine Daten sichern, danach gibts einen ersten Eindruck von mir, irgendwie. Bisher macht es aber einen echt guten


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Z3 compact ist gerade angekommen
> 
> Macht einen richtig schön hochwertigen Eindruck. Nur die Verpackung ist etwas, naja, unvorteilhaft.
> Als ich den Deckel der Schachtel geöffnet habe, wär mir das Smartphone fast rausgerutscht und runtergefallen weil es auf einer kleinen "Plattform" gelegen ist. Die Plattform hat zwar auf 2 Seiten Ränder, aber auf den anderen beiden nicht^^
> ...


Ja die Schutzfolie ist gut. Ich verwende sie auch.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

Sehr gut, dann spar ich mir die Extrafolie. 

Sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2015)

So, kurzes Fazit zum Handy: 

-Verarbeitung und Gefühl ist absolut wertig
-Display ist gut, zwar nicht herausragend, für mich aber genau passend. 
-Kamera ist ziemlich geil, vor allem die Zeitlupenfunktion bzw 120 FPS-Aufnahmen, hab mich da schon mit dem Kater gespielt und ein paar lustige Aufnahmen zustande gebracht. Die Fotos sehen toll aus, mein Xperia S wird da absolut übertrumpft. 
-Alle Spiele laufen richtig schön flüssig. Kein Vergleich zum Xperia S, da lässt der Quad-Core Prozessor halt seine Muskeln spielen. 
-Lautsprecher sind ok, nichts besonderes, aber darf man auch nicht erwarten. 
-Apps öffnen zackig, ohne ruckeln, dagegen ist mein Xperia S ja lahmarschig  

Also kurzum: 
Ich bin happy mit dem Teil, hoffentlich wirds mir noch viel Freude bereiten. 

Danke an alle die mir das Smartphone empfohlen haben, solange nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich es wohl in 2 Jahren und mehr immer noch nutzen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So, kurzes Fazit zum Handy:
> 
> -Verarbeitung und Gefühl ist absolut wertig
> -Display ist gut, zwar nicht herausragend, für mich aber genau passend.
> ...


Normalerweise kann die Kamera 4k Videos. Schau mal in den Einstellungen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2015)

Ja, ich weiß, hab ich schon gesehen, aber FHD reicht mir normalerweise, als Spielerei und Feature aber ganz nett. Die Zeitlupen-Funktion finde ich aber echt gut, vor allem da man nachher manuell einstellen kann, welchen Teil des Videos man in Zeitlupe zeigen will.


----------

